# Reactor to refine Rhodium



## zachy (Mar 1, 2020)

I need a team to refine Rhodium, if anyone knows who sells a reactor for small amounts of Rhodium concentrates.
Thank you.


----------



## Lou (Mar 2, 2020)

What form is it in?


----------



## zachy (Mar 2, 2020)

It is a powder concentrate, a byproduct of refining platinum, contains 14% rhodium, 6% palladium and has 50% iron. I can calcine it and return rhodium to its insoluble form, but I want to form rhodium sulfate, I don't know if it's better for potassium persulfate in a fusion process or to make an attack with boiling sulfuric acid in a reactor.

With the current price of rhodium, any way is to win. If Lou knows where I can get the small reactor to treat 1kg per batch it would be great.
Thanks friends.


----------

